# Replacing fuel door handle on WSM



## wren (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I'll inquire at the Weber forum too, but I am curious if any WSM owners have replaced the fuel door handle/latch.  Yesterday, after 10 hours of smoking, the handle spontaneously came apart (and the door popped open).  The handle is cheaply built, and although I'm sure that Weber will agree to send a replacement, I'd like to buy or make something more robust.

Any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2011)

I have never seen a replacement handle, there is a SS door you can buy, but it doesn't come with a handle.


----------



## wren (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Al,

Yes, I have the SS door from cajunbandit, and it's great.  I've read about other WSM owners who have had similar problems with the fuel door handle, and I'm a little surprised that alternatives to Weber's handle aren't readily available.

Here's hoping that I can come up with something, since keeping the front door closed is kind of important.  :)


----------



## dward51 (Dec 11, 2011)

Which model WSM is it (and if it's 18.5" is it the old style or new)?  Weber should send you a new one.  When I got my WSM in 2005 there was a very slight crack in the ridge from where the door was pressed.  Noticed it on the very first smoke.  Called Weber and they sent me a new one.  Never had a problem with my handle though.


----------



## sprky (Dec 11, 2011)

Man that's a new one on me. I have had my WSM for round 12 years I believe and have not had a problem with my handle. Weber has GREAT customer service so I don't think you will have a problem.


----------



## wren (Dec 12, 2011)

dward51 said:


> Which model WSM is it (and if it's 18.5" is it the old style or new)?  Weber should send you a new one.  When I got my WSM in 2005 there was a very slight crack in the ridge from where the door was pressed.  Noticed it on the very first smoke.  Called Weber and they sent me a new one.  Never had a problem with my handle though.


It's the 22.5", and I purchased it new about 7 months ago.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 12, 2011)

Wren said:


> It's the 22.5", and I purchased it new about 7 months ago.




I would be willing to bet if you give Weber a call they will ship you a new door or handle without any problem.


----------



## wren (Dec 16, 2011)

Weber agreed to replace the latch and door (apparently the latch is not a piece that is replaced by itself...the door always gets thrown in), which wasn't a surprise but which is greatly appreciated.  In the meantime, I found a cabinet latch at a local hardware store that I think may make a nice substitute.  Korean barbecue is on the menu this weekend, so if I can rig a quick fix, I'll post pics of my "homebrewed" latch.

Thanks, all!


----------

